# babies cry has become weak and almost soundless



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, sorry to disturb you.  About two weeks ago one of my twins (currently 7 weeks 4 days,  1 week 6 days corrected) cry changed.  It became very weak sounding at times.  It seemed to coincide with him getting a slight cold. Anyway we have been totthe drs as his cold got worse and being so little I was worried it had gone to his chest.  It hasn't.  His cry seems to be getting weaker still and at times is almost soundless yet apart from a runny nose he isn't showing any other signs of being unwell.  Any ideas why?
Thanks in advance
X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, the only thing I can think of is that sometime when we have a cold it changes our voice a little temporarily so maybe this is the reason, your little boy is ok otherwise??  And doesn't actually appear to be weak in himself??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the quick reply.  Yes he seems fine.  Being a paranoid first time mum I took him to the drs when he first became bunged up and his cry had changed and they couldn't find anything wrong apart from a slight cold. His cold had gotten worse and we saw the gp for our 6 week check and she checked his chest and it was fine. Apart from being snotty he seems completely fine. Xx


----------

